# Xena 8 weeks to 1 year



## Nurse2b (Jan 28, 2018)

Xena just turned 1and I put all the pics in a collage.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Amazing how they change. I notice the look in her eyes change. She zeros in on you more intense the older she get. Thanks for sharing, she is beautiful!


----------

